# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Предложение фруктов, упавших с дерева

## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Ямуначарья прабху, примите мои поклоны. Можно ли предлагать Кришне фрукты, которые упали с дерева на землю, если они целые-невредимые, не мятые, не поеденные? Можно ли помыть их и предложить? Божеств пока нет - только изображения.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Георгий!

Кришне нельзя предлагать цветы, которые упали с растения на землю. Фрукты, которые упали с дерева на землю, предлагать можно. Например, Господь Баларама, придя в лес Талаван, тряс деревья, чтобы получить их плоды и угостить ими друзей-пастушков.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

